# 2015 Georgia State Championship



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 22, 2015)

The 2015 Georgia State Championship will be at Sweetwater Archery Club July 11-12. The address is below for your GPS. 
The Shoot will open both days at 8:00am. 
Saturday 07-11 the cut off for sign in will be at 3:00pm all score cards will need to be turned in by 6:00pm. 
Sunday 07-12 the cut off for sign in will be 1:00pm and the score cards must be turned in by 4:00pm. 
We will have 4 15 target ranges. 30 know and 30 unknow. Most all will shoot 30 targets for a compete score of 300 (hopefully). We will follow all ASA rules and classes. I'll have the range assignment's below.  

Hudson's BBQ will be doing the Concession stand at this shoot. They will have BBQ and hotdogs chips and drinks.

Sweetwater Archery Club
7201 Cedar Mountain Road 
Douglasville, Ga. 30134

(Across from the Douglasville Animal Shelter and the Douglasville Landfill) 
I'll try tomorrow at work to attach the range assignment's  in PDF


----------



## hoyt44 (Jun 23, 2015)

ttt


----------



## red1691 (Jun 23, 2015)

Asa ?


----------



## hoyt44 (Jun 23, 2015)

yes  red   ASA


----------



## matt3316 (Jun 23, 2015)

Do you have to shoot both days or just one or the other?


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 24, 2015)

matt3316 said:


> Do you have to shoot both days or just one or the other?



Should be able to shoot all in one day.


----------



## BeauWitherspoon (Jun 25, 2015)

First year shooting the ASA Georgia State Championship...will the range assignments include time and day or just which two 15-target ranges will be shot by each class?

Any information on the ASA Alabama State Championship or where I might can find the it?


----------



## GaBear (Jun 26, 2015)

If You shoot a Half Known and Half Unknown class will it matter which you shoot first?


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 26, 2015)

Register and pay at the shoot or are we mailing them in like last time you hosted state? Are you busting everybody up and putting them in groups Like Scott did last year?


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jun 27, 2015)

Where is the info on how this works. I will be able to shoot sat. Do I reg there. What time?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry for the delay on answers for y'all questions, took a new job and have been working 14 hr days for a couple weeks.
Here are the range Assignments


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 30, 2015)

matt3316 said:


> Do you have to shoot both days or just one or the other?



You don't have to shoot both days. You can and most do shoot it all in one day.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 30, 2015)

BeauWitherspoon said:


> First year shooting the ASA Georgia State Championship...will the range assignments include time and day or just which two 15-target ranges will be shot by each class?
> 
> Any information on the ASA Alabama State Championship or where I might can find the it?



The range assignments will just tell you which 2 ranges you have to shoot by class. No set time or days to shoot it all.

I don't have any info on the Alabama st shoot....Sorry


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 30, 2015)

GaBear said:


> If You shoot a Half Known and Half Unknown class will it matter which you shoot first?



No it is up to you and the group you are shooting with.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 30, 2015)

Hunter922 said:


> Register and pay at the shoot or are we mailing them in like last time you hosted state? Are you busting everybody up and putting them in groups Like Scott did last year?



Register and pay at the shoot. No I don't have the man power to do it.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 30, 2015)

rockbrancharcher said:


> Where is the info on how this works. I will be able to shoot sat. Do I reg there. What time?



It works just like a regular 3-D shoot. Only you have to be qualified to shoot the St shoot. You can shoot it all in one day if you wish. You will Reg. at the shoot, any time between 8 and the cut off time.


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## cbfr337 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 1, 2015)

Peer grouping by class?


----------



## SAPS413 (Jul 2, 2015)

Can a Professional shoot as a guest?


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Jul 3, 2015)

SAPS413 said:


> Can a Professional shoot as a guest?



Yes they may


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 8, 2015)

BlackArcher said:


> Peer grouping by class?



You have no peer E.


----------



## BeauWitherspoon (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a friend that is not qualified for the ASA State Shoot but wants to know if he can still shoot at Sweetwater this weekend just for fun. Does anyone know?


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 9, 2015)

Did you already feed the skeeters and ticks? One of 'em nearly flew off with me last time....


----------



## Drill146 (Jul 9, 2015)

Beau yes fun shoot is allowed.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 10, 2015)

Dyrewulf said:


> Did you already feed the skeeters and ticks? One of 'em nearly flew off with me last time....



It musta been P&Y then


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 11, 2015)

Headed you way to fling some arrows.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 11, 2015)

Maybe it was because I shot from the red stake but that may be the shortest shoot I've ever shot ? 
Man, I need to work on my short game.  It was a hoot though. Thanks for the ride !


----------



## olinprice (Jul 11, 2015)

What about the open stakes


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 11, 2015)

Thats as much as Im giving out but just because I thought it was short doesnt mean its easy.


----------



## olinprice (Jul 11, 2015)

Just wanted an idea if it's short usually sux for me seems lately I'm better at longer ranges more concentration I guess


----------



## kerbow01 (Jul 12, 2015)

When will scored and standings be posted?


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 12, 2015)

It
Was
Hot
Out
There (same as every year  

All in favor of changing the state shoot to the last weekend in Feb?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 12, 2015)

Dyrewulf said:


> It
> Was
> Hot
> Out
> ...



We could follow NASCAR and have the state in January. I'm all for it.


----------

